

Intel's X25-M 80 GB solid-state drive - wheels
http://techreport.com/articles.x/15433

======
wheels
One thing that I wonder is what sort of implications these will have on
databases, both from an algorithms perspective (since disk access algorithms
will change) and overall latency. I've been putting a little time to optimize
our disk reads for the graph-store that we're using for Directed Edge and this
has me wondering if long-term they'll be less relevant...

